# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Bulgar, Yunan, Sırp Zulmü ve Balkan Türkleri >  Mülteciye Yunan Zulmü

## ceydaaa

644775356838.jpgBalıkesir'in Ayvalık ilçesinden zodyak botla Ege'nin karşı kıyısına geçmeye çalışan Suriye ve Burmalı 8'i kadın 28 kaçak Yunan Sahil Güvenlik botlarına yakalandı. Uluslararası sularda yakaladıkları kaçakları ülkelerine sokmak istemeyen Yunan Sahil Güvenlik timinin bununla da yetinmeyin zodyak botu bıçakla patlattığı öne sürüldü. Kaçaklar Türk Sahil Güvenlik ekiplerince kurtarıldı. Türkiye'ye yasadışı yollarla girerek insan tacirleri tarafından Ege kıyılarından Yunanistan'ın Midilli Adasına götürülmek istenen kaçakların umuda yolculuğu az kalsın kabusa dönüyordu. 

Motoru da bozdular
Ayvalık'tan bir zodyak botla umuda yolculuk yapmak isteyen Suriye ve Burmalı 8'i kadın 28 kaçak, uluslararası sularda Yunan Sahil Güvenlik botlarına yakalandı. Kaçakları ülkelerine sokmak istemeyen Yunan Sahil Güvenlik timinin, bununla da yetinmeyip motorunu bozdukları zodyak botu arka kısmından bıçakla patlattığı öne sürüldü. Patlak ve motoru bozuk botla Türk karasularına doğru sürüklenen kaçakların durumu Türkiye'deki kamplarda bulunan Suriyeli yakınlarına bildirmesi üzerine Türk Sahil Güvenlik ekipleri alarma geçti. Ayvalık Sahil Güvenlik Komutanlığı'na bağlı botlar, Sarımsaklı sahili açıklarında ölümle yüz yüze gelen kaçakları kurtardı. 

Türkleri görünce sevindiler
Çok korktukları ve perişan oldukları görülen kaçakların karnı doyuruldu, sıcak çay ikram edildi. Küçükköy Jandarma Karakol Komutanlığı ekiplerine teslim edilen 28 kaçağın sağlık kontrollerinin ardından sınırdışı edileceği bildirildi. Türk Sahil Güvenlik ekiplerini gören göçmenler adeta bayram etti. Yunan Sahil Güvenlik askerleri tarafından 28 kaçak göçmeni taşıyan Zodyak botun seyyar motorunun bozulduğu ve botun arka kısmının bıçakla patlatıldığı iddia edildi. SUAT SALGIN 

Çanakkale'de de 38 kaçak yakalandı
Yunanistan'ın Midilli Adası'na bir grubun yasa dışı yollardan geçeceği ihbarı üzerine harekete geçen sahil güvenlik ekipleri, Ayvacık ilçesi Behramkale açıklarında bir botta aralarında kadın ve çocukların da bulunduğu Filistin, Myanmar, Pakistan ve Tunus uyruklu 38 kaçağı gözaltına aldı. Jandarmaya teslim edilen kaçaklar, Ayvacık Yabancılar Geri Gönderme Merkezi'ne götürüldü.

----------

